# Incra Jigs



## motoman (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi All;
Have been looking to add an incra jig to my shop.The Incra Ultra is the unit I've been considering.After all the reading and you tube videos I've watched they seem to run themselves.Are they as easy to use as shown and do you feel they have a place in the shop?I build jewelry boxes and other small boxes and would like to upgrade my corners.Seems to be a good combination of joints.Any help and advise from you router wizards would be greatly appreciated.Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the Incra jig like any tool has a learning curve. Plan on using a few pieces of scrap to practice before the expensive stuff. You can do a lot with the Oak Park box joint jigs, have you looked at them? For about $50 the set, they are hard to beat. While I would not purchase the Incra jig we have many members who are very happy with it. This is just a choice in methods, there is no wrong way to go about it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike, I don't own one, but for the small boxes, and the smaller more delicate operations, it looks to be a good tool. You will have to practice and do your homework, but it has some good follow ups, and nice reviews.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

IMO
Regarding Incra, if all their products are as quality constructed as the Miter 3000se you can't go wrong.
I've owned the Incra Miter 3000se for close to 2 yrs., all I can say is if a quick and simple means to accuracy is your mandate and Incra makes a product that foots the bill, buy it. 

I have a Makita LS1214L, which is very nice and does most cuts accurately, however when perfect is required I use the TS and 3000se. I now use the Mak mostly for exterior trim work.

The item may be pricey, but you'll begin using it more and more as you get comfortable with it and set-ups become natural. I pretty much leave it on the TS now and only remove it for rips or when the TS is serving support duty.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with Mike - there's no "wrong" way to do anything, unless that way is unsafe. Commercial jig makers are, of course, in the business of selling jigs. Each tries to differentiate themselves within the market by some means. Some sell the idea of simplicity, Incra concentrates on flexibility and micrometer-style adjustability. The choice, I think, depends on how a particular jig fits with one's own style of working, and what the objectives are in terms of both production and joint style. 

For my way of working, for example, the traditional style of box/dovetail jigs made by Leigh and Porter Cable make more sense. But, there are many who like the Incra system. And, there are still others who prefer Oak Park or other manufacturers. It's a personal decision, really.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Truth Mr. Barker
We're all pretty much bias due to our limited experience with all the variants of tools offered. Fact is unless you work at/as a tool distributor and can play and be familiar with all the offered species/subspecies there's no way to be sure of what is/isn't better/best.

All we can truthfully attest to is our personal experience with an item and possibly our own prowess or lack of ability with same.

"Dream fantasy"
I wonder if there's a system tool manufactures use to independently test their product where they let one have the tool for free or for an extremely low cost, (for testing their tool)?

I have many existing tools I'd like to back test, (just to be you, ... know really really sure they're safe) for so many manufacturers.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Mike, I have an Incra Ultra. Even without all the fancy joinery, it makes for a highly accurate fence. For the joinery, I have found that many common bits are not made exactly the size they are marked. And that will screw up the fit, I recommend Whiteside. Also your table and plate need to be absolutely flat. Many here use the Rousseau plate with it's patented arch. This works fine while pushing stock by hand. But with your stock clamped to the Incra right angle, and riding on the straight fence, it will change your depth of cut as you approach the bit.

I think you will find only one project in my gallery using the Incra. But searh "Show & Tell" for posts by Nickbee. He has several great tutorials.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I have used Incra 2000 and the Incra Positioning jig as well as a couple other Incra items. They are very well made. The positioning jig is probably more complicated than the O.Park etc, just as the boys will tell ya. The one advantage for me is that there are very deliberate steps involved and that slows me down, which for me is good. I have not done anything complex with it yet, but in addition to dovetails, box joints etc. it DOES allow you to do precise stuff. Just like the TSaw mitering jigs. They are amost a "must have item" as far as I'm concerned. Go do a picture frame corner on your MSaw and then do one on the TSaw with the Incra and you'll see what I mean.
For what its worth.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well all the incra stuff I have I love. 

The OP jig is great , but you can not compare the two. The Incra does FAR more complex things.

Never returned or did not like an Incra item. The measuring items are a little flimsy, but accurate.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> "Dream fantasy"
> I wonder if there's a system tool manufactures use to independently test their product where they let one have the tool for free or for an extremely low cost, (for testing their tool)?
> 
> I have many existing tools I'd like to back test, (just to be you, ... know really really sure they're safe) for so many manufacturers.


To answer this question, yes. Can't remember which woodworking magazine does the testing but, there is one that does. The results are made public. Now, rather the authors are just "given" the products, this I can't answer.

I don't own any Incra products, so I can't give any opinion on them. I would like to point out that, many products are made to do the same job. Many are more simplified than others. I'm in agreement with Senior Moderator Mike on this one.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Many years ago wify and I used to be part of a plant testing program, (I think it was Jackson&Perkins) but it was so long ago I'm not so sure.

We used to get offerings of new plants they wanted to do regional testing on for maybe 15% of the eventual cost.


----------



## Larry Fredric (Aug 29, 2007)

????????


----------

